# School me on ...



## FOX FIRE (Jan 24, 2014)

Theres several things I want to learn before deciding on my first SS, if the horse power can is adequate & I can shoot accurately enuf, hunting small game is what I want to do with it.

First I need schooled, Bands & tubes: how do bands & tubes compare when it comes to performance per inch & thickness/diamiter, whats the life expectancy of either, & if you wanted a hunter how would you want it set up ??

And...what about the multiple tube set ups (like 2 tubes on each side), whats to be gained & the pros & cons of this set up ??

Frames : right now the Flip'n out scout & some of the Pocket predators appeal to me, but wont hesitate to fab my own frame, just for the fun of it, I cant tell already this is gonna be an addiction.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Start reading around lots to learn.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

welcome to the ssf :wave: there's tons to learn here


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

first, get a slingshot and go from there. see what you dont like and change it. keep what you like. thats why i always say to people to make thier own, every ones taste is different.


----------



## FOX FIRE (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep...been all over the site already, just left the hunters thread, got some ideas from ther, also gather'n info on the bands & tubes and look'n at the game taken with SS's, really gets the fire burn'n, think'n about build'n a miniture SS with rubber bands just to play with.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Make yourself a catchbox. That's how I got addicted to slingshots.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Get a Trumark FS1 or S9 and start shooting. I have yet to shoot anything more forgiving than my Trumark FS1. Once you can reliably hit cans, get something better. If you have tools to make your own, start experimenting with different styles of fork. If you have access to some forest, find a sturdy forked branch. The biggest thing is to start shooting and find what works best for you.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to SSF ... careful it's habit forming


----------



## FOX FIRE (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks guys, since work & money are seriously slow right now I'm gonna make one...or two, tomorrow I'm plan'n on walk'n around a few sights where loggers have left tree top & limbs lay'n around, figured ther should be plenty of forks from oak, hickory & maple to be had for the take'n, better than just let'n them rot & go'n to waste.


----------

